# 1969 GTO Rust Issue



## Chucks69 (Nov 11, 2006)

I need some help finding a part. I have a 1969 GTO which has rust in the usual spots at the bottom edge of the windshield. I have the windshield repair channel and am looking for some assistance on how to repair the upper cowling below the windshield. The rust extends out 2"-3" from below the windshield into the cowling. Will the same part from a Buick, Olds or Chevy fit? I'm having a tough time trying to locate. If the part is not available, would you have any recommendations on a repair procedure? 
Thanks for your help!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

Hey Chucks69,

Did you ever find what you needed for the windshield. This is the worst part to try and replace. We ended up fabricating the whole dash under the windshield. It actually ended up very good. I'll post some pics of the damage and the end results.


----------

